# Too big a cage?



## Warren Bautista (Jul 5, 2008)

Is a regular 5 gallon tank too big for a 1"-2" sling/juvi?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep. Way to big. A sling that size will live well in a smaller deli container or other similar small plastic or glass jar. 
Even larger vials would be fine for another molt or two.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 5, 2008)

*Woohoo*

Yes! now I dont have to spend 100 bucks before getting some Slings!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 5, 2008)

There are not many setups I would pay $100 bucks for.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 5, 2008)

The thing about terrestrial enclosures is that there should be no more distance from dirt to ceiling than 1.5x the legspan of the animal, because they tend to not do very well if they climb and fall. So yes, a five gallon tank would be too big because you'd have to fill like 90% of it with dirt.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jul 5, 2008)

Just get a small critter keeper.Very inexpensive way to go for smaller T,s. And as stated previously,make sure you have plenty of substrate.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 5, 2008)

jeff1962 said:


> Just get a small critter keeper.Very inexpensive way to go for smaller T,s. And as stated previously,make sure you have plenty of substrate.


be careful with slings and critter keepers some of them can slip through those holes...so becareful.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jul 5, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> be careful with slings and critter keepers some of them can slip through those holes...so becareful.


This is very true. I won't move my slings out of vials until they are at least an inch long. I have not had any trouble doing it this way yet.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Kritter Keepers are good because they are cheap, but a major problem is they don't stack very well. Once your collection reached ridiculous numbers, space becomes a major issue. If you have a dozen Ts Kritter Keepers are fine, but if you have 100 Ts, a stackable system like plastic shoe boxes becomes more practical.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 5, 2008)

*100 bucks*

Actually I ment spending 100 bucks for multiple enclosures.


----------



## ahas (Jul 6, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> Is a regular 5 gallon tank too big for a 1"-2" sling/juvi?


Yeah, that' s way too big man.


----------



## Vaughn (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 2 questions of my own , is a 4" X 4" X 3" ok for a 1" sling and why do people put so many holes in small cages ?


----------



## Londoner (Jul 6, 2008)

Vaughn said:


> I have 2 questions of my own , is a 4" X 4" X 3" ok for a 1" sling and why do people put so many holes in small cages ?


1: It's fine as long as the sling can find it's food.
2: Most slings have to be kept on the damp side so lots of holes= more airflow= less chance of mold and bacteria.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Kritter Keepers are good because they are cheap, but a major problem is they don't stack very well. Once your collection reached ridiculous numbers, space becomes a major issue. If you have a dozen Ts Kritter Keepers are fine, but if you have 100 Ts, a stackable system like plastic shoe boxes becomes more practical.


 LOL  So far I only have 18 T.s , at what number did you hit critical mass and see the need to stack ?  

 My wife who is a bit of an Aracho phobe will most likely prohibit me from from ever having quite that many.Which is more than likely for the best.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 6, 2008)

*zcontainers.*

I went to the dollar store today and bought these awesome containers woo.
:clap: :razz: :clap: :razz: :clap: :razz: :clap: :razz: :clap: :razz: :clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 6, 2008)

I find the smaller kritter keepers at the dollar store.
I usually buy them out when I find them


----------



## matthias (Jul 6, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> Actually I ment spending 100 bucks for multiple enclosures.


I was going to say $100 for a five gallon? It had better be filled with cash.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 6, 2008)

jeff1962 said:


> This is very true. I won't move my slings out of vials until they are at least an inch long. I have not had any trouble doing it this way yet.


I had two P. murinus slings get out of KK and they were about an inch or over...


----------

